# Connect iPhone to TV



## sean999 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi, Sorry if this is posted in the wrong forum.

Question: I would like to wirelessly connect/mirror my iPhone 10 to my TV. My TV has HDMI & USB ports. Is there a device I can buy that will act as a wireless (Bluetooth?) adapter from either the HDMI or USB ports on my TV so that I can mirror my phone screen on the TV?

Thank you


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi I’m not sure their is a wireless but here thread that has a wired connection How to connect iPhone to smart tv? Can look at this How to Mirror an iPhone to a TV Without Apple TV


----------



## sean999 (Aug 21, 2014)

oscer1 said:


> Hi I’m not sure their is a wireless but here thread that has a wired connection How to connect iPhone to smart tv? Can look at this How to Mirror an iPhone to a TV Without Apple TV


i want to do it wirelessly


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Check out second link


----------



## sean999 (Aug 21, 2014)

oscer1 said:


> Check out second link


not airplay compatible, don't have third-party app. just thought i could buy an adapter. thanks


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

That’s one thing about iPhone harder to mirror. screen than android


----------



## Lucille C. Gladden (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi, Sorry if this is posted in the wrong forum.

Question: I would like to wirelessly connect/mirror my iPhone 10 to my TV. My TV has HDMI & USB ports. Is there a device I can buy that will act as a wireless (Bluetooth?) adapter from either the HDMI or USB ports on my TV so that I can mirror my phone screen on the TV?

Thank you
[/QUOTE]
You can do it via apps like AirPlay to screen mirror your iPhone to TV. Here are complete instructions on how you can do it.
*How to Screen Mirror an iPhone to a Samsung TV?*


----------



## ben771williiams (Nov 11, 2021)

I'm an avid iPhone user and haven't seen features like this, except on the computer. Since the TV is not equipped with such features to play it on the TV. You can do not a big combination and already then you can view anything you want on the TV. Here is an example: you connect your phone to a laptop (computer), use a certain application to play the screen on the monitor and then connect via HDMI to the TV, then everything should work


----------

